# My other hobby



## kweinert (Apr 4, 2012)

Which is pretty new, and I just wanted to give it a try so it was a kit for me.

Just popped open the first bottle and now I'm going to have to read up and see about getting the ingredients to work up my own recipes.

Its always been my philosophy that if you can see through it, it's not worth drinking :)

[attachment=3845]

And before anyone feels it necessary to mention it, I'm fully aware that these two hobbies don't mix. When your head is spinning the lathe (or any other tool) should not.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't but I have 2 sons that make beer. I was skeptical but after trying it-I try to steal a bottle when I can. Now they are setting themselfs up with a keg setup.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 5, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Which is pretty new, and I just wanted to give it a try so it was a kit for me.
> 
> Just popped open the first bottle and now I'm going to have to read up and see about getting the ingredients to work up my own recipes.
> 
> ...


mmmmm. I think I have another issue to deal with besides wood and tools.
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2012)

Mmm that looks good - I love dark beer room temp. 

_I don't always drink beer, but when I do, I prefer dark equis_. 


Looks yummy. 

:nyam2:


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 5, 2012)

It's five o'clock somewhere...


----------



## heinz57 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd say I love homebrewing as much as I do wood working. I've been brewing for about 5 years now (just after I turned 21 ) and still love it. The first two years I went a little overboard with how much I'd brew in a year, but after brewing almost every style, I brew mainly to have beer on tap at home and at work nowadays. Although my most recent adventure is in brewing sour beers, and man are those things delicious.

It's nice when 5 pm rolls around and you can just lean over your desk and pull a pint at the end of the day.


----------

